# Fall camping



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

Is there anyway to stopping the windows in a trailer from fogging up, when the heat is on?


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Your windows fog up due to all the warm moist air found in your camper. It's best to leave some windows cracked open a bit and we usually like to have a small fan to circulate the air. Yes, you may lose some heat but your windows will be clear.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

or turn the heat down.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

just coming back from camping and had to post this.
i remembered this question while i was in the woods and figured something out.
while using the propane to heat the camper, every window was collecting 
condensation.
this totally stopped when we used an electric heater for one night. EVERYTHING was dry in the morning.

so you may want to mix them up to avoid the condensation dilemma.


----------



## sabercat500 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have day/nite shades, and I leave them up a little


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

When propane burns it releases water vaper. Couple that with the moisture that people release from their breathing and you get fogged, dripping windows. Open a vent and release some of that moist air, turn the furnace down a little and put on a sweater/sweatshirt/robe, and enjoy the fall. Best time of year to camp.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

If you have combustion gases entering your camper and causing moisture problems you should probably have that checked out by a service tech. Your trailer furnace should be a sealed unit that uses only outside air for combustion and then discharges to the outside. Moisture from burning propane should never enter your trailer.


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

For the most part RV's are not designed for long periods of use. Only the higher end RV's will be rated for full time use. Condensation is a big issue in RV's because it will eventually damage your rig. Mold and rot are the first things that come to mind...

One of the things we did with our trailer was to add the roof top vent enclosures. They are plastic bubbles that go over the vents so the vents can be opened or closed like normal but keep snow and water out. We keep our vents open year round and it makes a huge difference in how much condensation we get. We usually have 5 people and two large dogs inside so keeping the condensation in check is a priority for us.

Jon.


----------

